# Removable / Detachable Table Legs



## urbantiquity (Feb 19, 2012)

I have started to build large dining tables for some local customers with some success. Usually in the 6-10 foot range. They are quite substantial with 5 in turned legs and 1.5" thick tops for the most part. I have some customers who are not local and I must figure out a way to ship furniture to them. I am wondering what is the best way to build a table that can be packed and then assembled by the customer.

In the past I have pegged a mortise and tenon leg and apron. It takes me a long time to mortise and tenon since I haven't made a "pantorouter" yet, and it doesn't come apart. Is there a way to skip the mortise and tenon leg-apron all-together? Something that is very sturdy and fast? The best solution I have is a hanger bolted leg and corner braces. I don't want to sacrifice quality, but I can't ship my tables in 1 piece. Freight is expensive.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Matt,

Use hanger bolts. Fast, sturdy, and easy. Go here to see what I'm talking about. http://www.finewoodworking.com/PlansAndProjects/PlansAndProjectsPDF.aspx?id=2461

Make more stuff and send me some of the money--That'll work someday.

Steve


----------

